# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ترجمة المحقق عبدالفتاح الحلو رحمه الله

## تلميذ الدنيا

*هو عبد الفتاح بن محمد الحلو المصري، عالم، محقق، خبير كبير في شؤون التراث العربي الإسلامي.‏* 
*ولد في المنوفية بمصر سنة (1356هـ=1937م) وحصل على تعليمه الأولي فيها، ثم بكلية دار العلوم بالقاهرة وتخرج فيها سنة (1381هـ=1961م) ثم حصل على درجتي الماجستير والدكتوراة من الكلية المذكورة وكان حصوله على الأولى سنة (1388هـ=1968م) وعلى الثانية سنة (1394هـ=1974م). وعمل في الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة مدرساً وباحثاً، ثم في مركز الدراسات العربية بها، ثم انتقل منها إلى معهد المخطوطات العربية في القاهرة فأسهم بإعداد عدد من فهارس المخطوطات، وسافر إلى السعودية فعمل أستاذاً في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية في الرياض سنوات عدة، وعاد إلى القاهرة سنة (1406هـ=1986م) فأنشأ فيها دار هجر للنشر ونشر فيها عدداً كبيراً من الكتب التراثية النافعة. وكان في عداد من تأثر بالعلاّمة المحقق الأستاذ محمود محمد شاكر، وكان لطيف الطبع هادئ النفس متريثاً في أموره، صاحب طموح كبير، وقد استفاد منه طلبة العلم في الجامعات والمراكز العلمية التي عمل بها، وحفز الكثير منهم نحو العمل في إحياء التراث والتأليف والكتابة في شؤونه، وكان نشاطه ودأبه مما يشهد به خصومه قبل أحبابه، وكان خلوقاً محبباً إلى نفوس الناس، ينزع إلى جدية نادرة. وكانت له في التأليف والبحث والتحقيق صولاتٍ وجولات يشهد له بها القاصي والداني من أهل العلم في الوطن العربي، فمن مؤلفاته: "فهرس مخطوطات الأدب والنقد والبلاغة" في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، و"أسامة بن زيد" و"من أعلام التراث الإسلامي" و"شعراء هجر من القرن الثاني عشر إلى القرن الرابع عشر" و"الشريف الرضي حياته وشعره". ومن تحقيقاته: "الجواهر المضية في طبقات الحنفية" و"الطبقات السنية في تراجم الحنفية" و"تاريخ العلماء النحويين من البصريين والكوفيين وغيرهم"، للمفضل بن محمد بن مسعر التنوخي، و"دمية القصر وعصرة أهل العصر" للباخرزي، و"التمثيل والمحاضرة" للثعالبي، و"نفحة الريحانة" للمحبي، و"ريحانة الألباب" للخفاجي، و"ديوان بن المقرب" و"النوادر والزيادات" للقيرواني، و"الجوهر الأسنى في تراجم علماء البوسنة"، للبوسنوي، و"عقد الدرر في أخبار المنتظر"، للسلمي، والجزء العاشرمن كتاب "الأنساب" للسمعاني. واشترك مع عدد من العلماء في تحقيق عدد من كتب التراث الهامة، منها "المغني في فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل"، للإمام موفق الدين بن قدامة المقدسي، و"طبقات الشافعية الكبرى" للسبكي.‏* 
*وأوفده مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية إلى مكتبة الكونغرس بواشنطن لاختيار عدد من المخطوطات العربية وتصويرها لصالح المركز، وسمي مديراً لمركز البحوث والدراسات العربية الإسلامية بالقاهرة في السنوات الأخيرة من حياته، وكان من أعضاء اتحاد الكتاب المصريين.‏* *مات بالقاهرة سنة (1414هـ=1994م)، فأحدث خبر وفاته الأسى والألم في نفوس أصحابه وطلابه ومحبيه، رحمه اللّه برحمته الواسعة وجزاه عن العلم وأهله الجزاء الأوفى.

**جريدة الاسبوع الادبي العدد 670 تاريخ 31/7/1999*

----------


## أشرف منعاز

رحم الله الشيخ المحقق عبد الفتاح الحلو

----------

